
Why Has It Taken the Menstrual Cup So Long to Go Mainstream? - foolrush
https://psmag.com/.amp/news/why-has-it-taken-the-menstrual-cup-so-long-to-go-mainstream
======
jazoom
Great article. It's such an obvious product. I'm also baffled why it has taken
so long to catch on.

